# Electrolytic Recovery Part 2: Stripping the Gold



## lazersteve (Mar 6, 2007)

This is the second part of my tutorial on Electrolytic Recovery. One of these particular videos (the second one) was filmed in a mirror so the detail is not really clear. The overall process is demonstrated and explained however. I will begin assembling the closeups of this process into a slideshow that I hope to have ready by the end of this evening. I will post it when I have it complete. For now these two short videos will take you first on a tour of my electrolytic recovery bench:

http://www.goldrecovery.us/GoldRecovery/Videos/BenchTour/Bench_Tour.wmv

and then secondly it will show me stripping some gold plates using the cell.

http://www.goldrecovery.us/GoldRecovery/Videos/StrippingGold/Stripping_Gold.wmv


It's not real exciting, but it is meant to help those who are starting out. 

I would also like to know which process the forum would like to see next:

The Step-by-Step Assembly of the cell or the Smelting Process. 
Please post your reply. 

In closing, I would like everyone to understand that I am working very diligently on these tutorials on your behalf. I ask only that each of you be patient while I work my full time day job, post to the forum, take care of my family, and create these tutorials.

I'm open to suggestions and comments as usual.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Mar 6, 2007)

Great job Steve !
Take all the time you need to make those great tutorials.
Personally, I would prefer having The Step-by-Step Assembly of the cell since I know nothing about the process and I will build my own cell.
Again, Congratulation for this great work !


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 6, 2007)

Noxx,

As you wish. I'll produce it tomorrow after work and should have it posted by midnight tomorrow. I 'm working on a few other ideas for the forum as well. Stay tuned.

Steve


----------



## socorban (Mar 6, 2007)

Smelting steve, i would like to see your smelting very much so, im actually precipitating a nice sized batch right now so im curious to see your method and incorperate some of your ideas into my process.

Thanks steve!


----------



## sandhog (Mar 6, 2007)

Great job Steve. I like your holders. 

-Bill


----------



## socorban (Mar 7, 2007)

Steve, have you ever tried making your anodes solid instead of the arc style you have? it may not be doable with your glass piece but i just use thick copper wire and fastent the clips to it, bend the copper wire around the pyrex glass at correct hight so its the same hieght all the time.







Thats the same shot i posted of the screen but the anodes i make the same way for single items (of course aluminum foil conact) but there are very easy to manage that way i think and they are always at the same depth in the cell.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 7, 2007)

The reason I don't use the 'hangers' is two fold. 

First, I can easily adjust the depth of the item being reverse palted. This is important for odd shaped items.

Second, they are easier to remove from the rail with gloves on. I find it's easier to push a clip than to fumble with the edge of the cell and the hanger. 

Another plus is that you can get the least amount of SS in the cell when properly submerged and clipped. This reduces the amount of SS that ends up in the cell due to corrosion.


I also use another type of anode hanger to be shown in an upcoming slideshow.

Steve


----------



## gb10101 (Mar 7, 2007)

Steve,

Thanks on behalf of all of us for your educational efforts on this forum.

I am curious about your recent comments on your hanger assembly, and the comment on the rail and pushing a clip. The process I am using is similar to Socorban's photo, with copper wire connected to clips, hanging on the edge of the cell, on an energized foil rim.

Perhaps I just have not yet viewed any posts discussing the bar and clip, things are being added quickly to the board. 

Socorban,

I am also curious about your picture with the stainless screen. I have not yet tried anything like this, but do have a pile of small pins and the like which have not processed due to the efficiency, or lack thereof. From your picture am envisioning "lining" the mash with small items vs. having to clip them individually. Is as eficient as it appears? And, what impact might it have on the purity of the recovered material with more non gold bearing material in the cell...

I hope to get some pictures together myself to add to the information available, aven though they may end up being a "what not to do" example as I am still ascending the learning curve.

Thanks again guys,

Gary


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 7, 2007)

Gary,

Thank you for your support. 

The construction of the cell will be covered shortly in my tutorial. I hope to have the first video of part one posted by 10:00pm CST tonight.

Steve


----------



## socorban (Mar 7, 2007)

I use that screen for pretty much what ever i can fit in it, including various pins and fittings, it beats single loading anyday in time consumption. I was able to strip about 2 pounds of aero nitic pins in about1 1/2 hours with that baby, as with single loading them it would have takin me many more hours.

As long as you keep an eye on things you dont really get an obsene amount of base metals being disolved that you cant work out in smelting process.

Im not lazy but the less work i have to do and less time consumed doing it makes it more worth while to me. Im all about safe effective shortcuts to get things done, and that screen is one of em.


----------



## gb10101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Socorban,

I have to say that i sure like the concept of efficiency. I will cerainly make some sort fo similar device to process the numerous small items I have placed to the side. I started to process these items and found it not only time consumung, but difficult to handle the smaller items with gloves on, getting them into the clip etc.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## sandhog (Mar 8, 2007)

Socorban,

I made a basket like this also and was thinking about rigging up a small D.C. electric motor with a unbalanced shaft to agitate the material. 

-Bill


----------



## socorban (Mar 8, 2007)

Ive never had to agitate it, but be carefull if you do with the smaller stuff, you may agitate it right through the screen and into the solution. doesnt do very much harm but its still a pain.


----------



## sandhog (Mar 8, 2007)

Socorban,

Good point I was just thinking it would speed up the process, but if you have to stop to pick pieces out it may not be worth it.

-Bill


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 8, 2007)

Bill,

Don't give up on the agitation idea just yet. Socorban is right that it's counter productive in this type of cell construction, but I will be disclosing a method of using a cell of entirely new construction that uses agitation to an advantage. As a sneak preview I can tell you the cell can strip an upwards of 2 pounds or more of pins in one batch. I will save the details for another day as I am swamped with things to do at the moment.

Steve


----------



## sandhog (Mar 8, 2007)

Steve,

Great job! Have you even slept since this forum started? :lol: 

-Bill


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes.
I have actually laid down to rest, but I can't quit thinking long enough to really sleep. I have made a commitment to Noxx to get this forum rolling and I'm a man of my word. The show must go on!

Thank you for the reply.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, you can take the time to sleep lol


----------

